# The Atheist and The Grizzly Bear



## heartoflesh (Jan 24, 2007)

An atheist was walking through the woods one day when he happened upon a grizzly bear. The bear chased the atheist and finally trapped him near a creek. As the grizzly bear lifted up his razor-sharp claws to deliver his death-blow, the atheist yelled "God, help me". 

Suddenly the atheist heard a voice out of heaven say "I thought you didn't believe in me?"

The atheist replied, "Well, I don't, I mean.... I don't think I do"

The voice replied, "Well, what do you want me to do, make you a Christian""

The atheist replied, "I don't think so, but could you at least make the bear a Christian?"


Suddenly the giant grizzly bear let down his death-claw and got down on his knees. As he folded his two paws together, the atheist could hear the bear speak in a voice as low as low could be...... " Lord, I thank you this day for making me a Christian, and I thank you for this meal which I am about to receive."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 24, 2007)

Capital bit o' humour that.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## caddy (Jan 25, 2007)

Heard this one just before our deacon's meeting a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Poimen (Jan 25, 2007)

While undoubtedly these types of jokes may cause a 'harmless' chuckle or two, I seriously wonder about the reverence (or lack thereof) in putting words in Gods mouth. 

*Heidelberg Catechism, Q&A 99*

Question 99. What is required in the third commandment?

Answer: That we, not only by cursing or perjury, but also by rash swearing, must not profane or abuse the name of God; nor by silence or connivance be partakers of these horrible sins in others; and, briefly, that we use the holy name of God no otherwise than with fear and reverence; so that he may be rightly confessed and worshipped by us, and be glorified in all our words and works.


----------



## Answerman (Jan 26, 2007)

I thought that this thread was about that documentary movie called "The Grizzly Man", although if you saw the movie you would see that the movie ends with this joke coming true. The athiest gets eaten, since he always refused to carry a gun for protection. Gotta give the guy credit though, at least he was trying to live consistent with an athiestic philosophy, he didn't view man as having anymore dignity than animals and equated carrying a gun when he was going into bear territory with an armed robber breaking into someone's house. I am not recommending the movie, the guy is constantly using bad language, but I would say that it is a good example of a fool living consistent with his folly and in the end he ends up destroying himself.


----------

